# How Many Weekends Left Until Halloween 2010



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

As of today, March 11, there are 34 weekends until Halloween 2010!

...30 weekends until Saturday, October 2.

It may seem a lot, but if all you've got it weekends, start planning!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh crap, considering how fast the weekends go and how little I manage to get done on weekends, that makes it sound like not much time left at all. Thank goodness I found this forum where I got the inspiration to start working on new props during winter months


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Is that metric?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

im not scared im all set hahahah


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I still have to take down last years haunted house.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Just how did I know you were going to share that info.LOL
It will fly by.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

No worries here at all, i already have 4 new props completely finished and working on 5 and 6 today. I started planning in early november last year, just weeks after halloween. I plan on taking the country by storm.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ms W, you are SUCH a troublemaker:googly:


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

stagehand 1975- might as well leave it up, and just add to it!! LOL!!
kprimm, wow, you are on the ball! working on 5 and 6?!?! I am such a slacker!!
MsWicked, man, now I am stressed, ! but too cold out to do alot of what I do- most of it is done out side. so when it ever gets warm, need to hustle~


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Counting down already....oh boy


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

It will be here before we know it! Boy how time flies!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, that was just mean, and motivating as now I have a list started of stuff to get done...soon.


----------

